
AvanceDB, an in-memory database based on the CouchDB REST API - ronjouch
https://github.com/RipcordSoftware/AvanceDB
======
ronjouch
In addition to the GitHub project, the author posted:

\- a presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au5a9aoX6Lg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au5a9aoX6Lg)

\- a demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szpYFrm0Udc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szpYFrm0Udc)

Selling points seem to be performance and CouchDB compatibility: _AvanceDB has
blistering fast document lookup and map /reduce performance. If you are
currently using CouchDB and struggle with view build times then AvanceDB
should be a seamless replacement for your view workload._

Via the couchdb-user mailing list: [http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/couchdb-user/201511...](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/couchdb-
user/201511.mbox/%3C2f0defc9df3a463d845bf6657c057483%40MBX005.indiv.local%3E)

------
forgottenacc56
But who built it and why?

~~~
aniro
Second line in README on the Github page...

"If you are currently using CouchDB and struggle with view build times then
AvanceDB should be a seamless replacement for your view workload."

------
mdcox
Would someone mind fixing the typo in the title? It's AvanceDB, not AdvanceDB.
Due to the bravado of a name with "advance" in it, it might actually make a
difference to how it's perceived.

~~~
ronjouch
Uuuh yeah indeed, sorry (OP here) for the mistake, hope a moderator fixes it
:/

EDIT I emailed the team asking for an edit.

~~~
dang
Got it. Done.

